# What Would Beethoven think of Lady Gaga?



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

If Beethoven was here today what would he think of Lady Gaga?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Having someone hear music from hundreds of years in the future--even if it's horrible music like Lady Gaga--would be like speaking to him in Greek. There would just be no reference point for judging it.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Once he got past all the new sounds he was hearing he would probably wonder when she was going to develop any of her themes.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

He would be glad he's deaf.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Not only that, but as much of a lady's man he was said to be...he wouldn't have the stomach to even look her way,...let alone touch her with a twenty foot pole!


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Ach, Schade!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I feel like posting this silly thing now:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

The question is not 'what would he think of her', but rather 'what would he throw at her'.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Man, it would scare the daylights out of him. Some things were meant not to be known by everyone. We have the privilege of looking back, but looking forward can be a really terrifying sight. Makes one wonder what it would be like for _us_ to hear music composed 200 years from now...


----------

